
Is Angular 5 worth learning from scratch?  I think so (60 min crash course) - dreamache
https://coursetro.com/courses/19/Learn-Angular-5-from-Scratch---Angular-5-Tutorial
======
dreamache
Alternatively, you can watch the whole thing at my youtube chan:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa9cnWTpqP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa9cnWTpqP8)

There's also a written version of each lesson.

